# How do you give a oatmeal bath?



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi, my hedgehog Norah is getting dry skin because of the quilling proccess and I have been trying to make her comfortable. I heard of oatmeal baths for a while now and I want to know if it really works! Can anyone give me intructions on how to do it? :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

You can either get the Aveeno Oatmeal Bath Packets or just get a container of regular non-instant oatmeal put some in a sock and wait for the oats to moisten in the sock and squeeze it a bit in the water and you'll have an oatmeal bath. The sock method is nice in case you have to drain the sink or tub because of hedgehog poop


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

You can buy packets of Aveeno oatmeal bath powder and just add that to a sink of warm water, or if you want to go the budget route, tie a handful of quick cooking oatmeal into a scrap of cloth, drop it in the bathwater, and gently squeeze it a few times until the water is cloudy.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you soooo much! she has been very annoyed with her itchy back and the dry skin! She will be quite happy I am sure!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I've heard some people say to put some raw oats in a sock and swish it around in the bath water, but all I can think of is "Eew, mushy oatmeal in my sock" so I put my oats in one of the snack size plastic baggies, press it shut, and then use the tip of my exacto knife to punch little holes in the bottom inch of the bag all the way around, making it a throw-away strainer. I then swish this around in the bathwater and toss it after the bath is over!

I use my kitchen sink for these oatmeal baths because it is bigger and more level on the bottom than my sloped bathroom sink, so it's easier on my quill kids and I don't have to worry about them escaping ^_^


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

That would work too, but I have some socks that actualy I could throw away or get rid of, so I have that option too! :lol:


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Also, try dripping some flaxseed oil right on her back, and then wash a bit of water over her back, to spread the oil a bit (or, just drip without washing it off, that works too). That helped Misha a lot when he had dry skin.


----------

